# Vince Flynn Withdrawal Trauma



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I just finished Flynn's latest, "Pursuit of Honor."  As usual I wish that it went on for another couple of hundred pages.  It seems that Flynn only writes one book a year.  I saw an interesting tv interview of him and he didn't start writing early on because he has dyslexia.  He sure is a master of suspense and his latest novel seems very contemporary.  I'll just have to suffer until next November.  Maybe another Flynn fan can recommend some other authors who, not that they also read, but who they like as well as Flynn in that particular genre'.  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What's the first one?  Is it Transfer of Power?  Because it's listed first at fantasticfiction.com, but the write up at Amazon says "by the author of". . . .so I'm unclear?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I saw that TV interview too and was so thrilled to hear about his success. My son has severe dyslexia and just hates to read and write. I'm not wishing for my little guy to be the next Vince Flynn but I love showing him interviews like that and saying: anything is possible buddy. 

Ok sorry - that was a total tangent and I don't have an author suggestion for you. 



Jenna


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Alex Berenson is great, if you haven't read his stuff. Similar to Flynn... I also really like Brad Thor in that genre. Lee Child is probably my favorite author, similar tough guy main character but not in the espionage genre, just straight action/thriller. I just finished The Perfect Assassin by Ward Larsen and really enjoyed it. So much so that I went out and bought his only other Kindle offering Stealing Trinity. Another great thriller writer is Stephen Hunter. His Bob Lee Swagger books are all pretty darn good, and his Earl Swagger books are excellent (except for maybe Havana which was a bit dull).


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What's the first one? Is it Transfer of Power? Because it's listed first at fantasticfiction.com, but the write up at Amazon says "by the author of". . . .so I'm unclear?


I don't know what the first one is, but I've read them all. It probably does help to read them in order, but I'm not sure that it's absolutely critical. My daughter reminded me that I don't have to go to that website to see the date progression; I can just check the publication date.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> I saw that TV interview too and was so thrilled to hear about his success. My son has severe dyslexia and just hates to read and write. I'm not wishing for my little guy to be the next Vince Flynn but I love showing him interviews like that and saying: anything is possible buddy.
> 
> Ok sorry - that was a total tangent and I don't have an author suggestion for you.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize, Jenna. We like hope.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jason.  In another post you gave me some suggestions for the author genre, but I didn't know which ones were similar to Flynn's style.  I'm on my way to get one by Berensen.  Eventually, I'll check out all of them on that list, too.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

From http://www.vinceflynn.com/

Term Limits (1997)
Transfer of Power (1999)
The Third Option (2000)
Separation of Power (2001)
Executive Power (2003)
Memorial Day (2004)
Consent to Kill (2005)
Act of Treason (2006)
Protect and Defend (2007)
Extreme Measures (200
Pursuit of Honor (2009)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  So it looks like Term Limits is more or less a stand alone and then the series starts with Transfer of Power.  Great!  Thanks!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! So it looks like Term Limits is more or less a stand alone and then the series starts with Transfer of Power. Great! Thanks!


Of course Flynn always leaves a couple of loose ends for the next book---a device that works quite well, I might add. If you like to see the terroists get theirs, Flynn is the way to go.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

You're right, Ann: IIRC there are a couple of characters from _Term Limits_ that also show up in the Mitch Rapp series, which starts with _Transfer of Power_. Rapp is not in _Term Limits_.

As for other authors that are similar to Flynn, I'm finding that Don Brown's Navy Justice series, which was recently free, reminds me of the Rapp series.

N


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> You're right, Ann: IIRC there are a couple of characters from _Term Limits_ that also show up in the Mitch Rapp series, which starts with _Transfer of Power_. Rapp is not in _Term Limits_.
> 
> As for other authors that are similar to Flynn, I'm finding that Don Brown's Navy Justice series, which was recently free, reminds me of the Rapp series.
> 
> N


Thanks! Free works for me! Just checked--it's not free now.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It is a different way of fighting terrorism, but try Daniel Silva's series.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Bruce, I just read The Kill Artist which is the first of Silva's books... wasn't impressed. Does the series improve after the first book? The main character, Gabriel Allon, was somewhat portrayed as a bumbling assassin in my opinion and sure wasn't the strong hero I was expecting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Allon is a fairly reluctant assassin. He'd rather just paint. . . . . . . . .


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with Brad Thor.  Also, in a James Bond vein, I love the Alex Hawk series by Ted Bell (start with Hawk, the first one).  I am a Clive Cussler fan, but his last four or five are a little weak.  Read his earlier books.  Also, james Rollins, early Matthew Reilly, and Jacque DuBrol.

And, in a slightly different vein, all of the books by Preston and Child are very good.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@askenase13.  

I agree about Cussler.  He has been using co-authors for awhile.  Maybe he's run out of ideas for the NUMA files which are my favorite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd love to recommend Boyd Morrison. . . . . .but you can't buy his books yet. 

"The Ark" is due out on May 10 . . . .he originally published it independently and many of us here at KB picked it up last spring . . . .then he got a book contract!    He's got two other titles that are in line as well. .. . . . .so watch for his name!  If you like the books mentioned in this thread you'll like his as well. . . . .


----------



## shalom israel (Dec 8, 2009)

I admit to getting tired of Vince Flynn after reading a few of the books. The scope of his characters and the plots started to sound the same and somewhat in a very narrow range. I do like Daniel Silva, but that might be because I am Israeli with some experience in that world from 30 years ago  

I still like Lee Child, Harlan Coben, John Sandford


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This: 








just showed up on my "Recommendations" list. Price is $9.99 Not too many reviews yet, but their all good. I've not heard of this author before, but definitely wishlisted this title.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

shalom israel said:


> I do like Daniel Silva, but that might be because I am Israeli with some experience in that world from 30 years ago


You'd probably like The Perfect Assassin by Ward Larsen then, it's main character is a Mossad Kidon who is trying to unravel a conspiracy within Mossad and the highest levels of the Israeli government. Mostly takes place in the UK though, not Israel if that matters. I bought this one on a whim and really, REALLY enjoyed it.


----------



## shalom israel (Dec 8, 2009)

911jason said:


> You'd probably like The Perfect Assassin by Ward Larsen then, it's main character is a Mossad Kidon who is trying to unravel a conspiracy within Mossad and the highest levels of the Israeli government. Mostly takes place in the UK though, not Israel if that matters. I bought this one on a whim and really, REALLY enjoyed it.


Thanks, just purchased it.


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm also a big fan of Flynn. and Clancy before that

a while ago, there were 4 Don Brown books offered free that i grabbed (no longer free now)









still fighting terrorists with all the intrigue, but (so far - 1 1/2 books in) the terrorists have infiltrated the Navy and the heros are JAG officers instead of spies.

good reads - didn't want to put them down. Think they need to be read in order. at least the 1st 2 did.

b


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks bjazman, they are now on my list.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I am a Vince Flynn fan too. I would also recommend Brett Battles who has three books out, all three in kindle ed.







These are links to the DTB, but you can click from there to the kindle ed.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks.  To my knowledge, you are the first to mention Brett Battles.  I'm on my way to check him out.  Did and just ordered "The Cleaner."


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I picked up The Cleaner also... will wait until after I've read that one to consider the next one and will wait for the third to come down from $13+ either way! =)


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Battles looks promising. Just ordered The Cleaner. Thanks for the post.


----------

